# Do you guys clown in public or are u discrete?



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

When it comes to laying out and playing with switches.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Most of the time, I'm discreet. Until I park.


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

if im bored in traffic i play with it sometimes. also when i was rolling down the strip in ocean city last weekend i was messing with people with it


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

A little of both


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Sometimes I do not air out because of how loud my dump is and I dont really like to draw attention to myself depending on the situation and who I amd with. But sometimes when I am riding around town or see another VW I will play with it.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I routed my exhaust dump outside of the car purely so it would be loud as ****. I air out everywhere. **** it :beer::beer:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

bryangb said:


> I routed my exhaust dump outside of the car purely so it would be loud as ****. I air out everywhere. **** it :beer::beer:


:beer: I just need to say **** it more and do it


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

I only play (as in go up and down, side to side and what not) if someone asks me to. For the most part, I dont ever air out, except for when I either plan on being somewhere for a good while, or I am around friends, or want to show off. Never do it while driving (except for the rears) because I have a manual setup and its slow as piss.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

i've got flow control set to VERY restrictive, my dump/inflation can't be felt in the inside so i don't think anyone notice lol, i love the stealth/quiet operation :thumbup::thumbup: (until the compressor takes over :banghead::banghead:)


----------



## JimmySVT (Jul 23, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I routed my exhaust dump outside of the car purely so it would be loud as ****. I air out everywhere. **** it :beer::beer:


Got any pics of this? I was thinking about doing that so it wouldn't be so loud inside the car. I'm gonna start ordering my stuff in the next few months. Don't even own the car yet. Gotta pay off the wife's MDX first. Lol. Gonna order everything but struts till I decide A6 or A4. I hope I can pick it up next year.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

JimmySVT said:


> Got any pics of this? I was thinking about doing that so it wouldn't be so loud inside the car. I'm gonna start ordering my stuff in the next few months. Don't even own the car yet. Gotta pay off the wife's MDX first. Lol. Gonna order everything but struts till I decide A6 or A4. I hope I can pick it up next year.


Mine is just ran out side with the air lines to the front bags


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

JimmySVT said:


> Got any pics of this? I was thinking about doing that so it wouldn't be so loud inside the car. I'm gonna start ordering my stuff in the next few months. Don't even own the car yet. Gotta pay off the wife's MDX first. Lol. Gonna order everything but struts till I decide A6 or A4. I hope I can pick it up next year.


I have v2 with one exhaust port on the manifold. It was as easy as routing an airline outside the car :beer::beer:


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

bryangb said:


> I have v2 with one exhaust port on the manifold. It was as easy as routing an airline outside the car :beer::beer:


this makes it super easy. i did the same once for sh!ts and giggles and it wasnt as loud as i thought it'd turn out to be. i think the air line kind of acts as a muffler. when i was still working on my trunk setup i loved how loud it was with the back seats folded down and nothing covering the manifold. pssshhhhhhhhhhhhht!!!


----------



## Asicks (Dec 14, 2010)

I also have the V2 system with the exhaust routed to the outside. It has yet to fail at yielding a smile on my face. From the :screwy: looks to the  

Parking lot pimpin is fun too......it is a trip to air out, step back and watch the confusion.


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

I aired out on a speedbump at target once, just to watch peoples reactions. If i do it again i'll take pictures


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

I like to air out if I'm the first person at a stop light occasionally, really funny to watch the :what: looks in the rear view :laugh:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I like to air out if I'm the first person at a stop light occasionally, really funny to watch the :what: looks in the rear view :laugh:


this!


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

If I'm with friends or by myself I play around when I park, but not while driving. I don't want to accidentally hit the wrong button and destroy my wheels. But, I mainly don't want to be too discrete b/c putting in those bags was a lot of work and I want something to show for it! :beer:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I like to air out if I'm the first person at a stop light occasionally, really funny to watch the :what: looks in the rear view :laugh:


Same here.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I stunt in public sometimes..

Recently i was in traffic and dude in a bagged mazda B series truck pulled up next to me, so i hit the rear switch and raised it up. Because i have 3/8's line it's a quick but smooth lift. In response, he hit his switches and started literally bouncing all over the place. **** was hilarious.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> I stunt in public sometimes..
> 
> Recently i was in traffic and dude in a bagged mazda B series truck pulled up next to me, so i hit the rear switch and raised it up. Because i have 3/8's line it's a quick but smooth lift. In response, he hit his switches and started literally bouncing all over the place. **** was hilarious.


:laugh:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Not to often. I actually want to run my dump to the outside though.

Few months ago I aired up to _embarrassing get over anything_ height to get over a steep entrance to a grocery store. 2 kids were sitting by the entrance and yelled out, "sweet height bro", I aired out and dragged the front all the way past them. Fiancee lost it laughing when she saw their faces. :laugh:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Not to often. I actually want to run my dump to the outside though.
> 
> Few months ago I aired up to _embarrassing get over anything_ height to get over a steep entrance to a grocery store. 2 kids were sitting by the entrance and yelled out, "sweet height bro", I aired out and drug the front all the way past them. Fiancee lost it laughing when she saw their faces. :laugh:


:laugh::thumbup: Same thing happened to me...


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

AndrewDaniels said:


> :laugh::thumbup: Same thing happened to me...


I don't drag often so it was fun. :laugh:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I don't drag often so it was fun. :laugh:


 yeah, you showed those kids bro! :laugh:


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

I need to be discreet... Air is not legal in Italy and you never know if there is a cop nearby...


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

prospal said:


> yeah, you showed those kids bro! :laugh:


 don't mock me bro! :laugh:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Piso said:


> I need to be discreet... Air is not legal in Italy and you never know if there is a cop nearby...


 Seriously?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Honestly just with with the kids. I love seeing their face. The car already stands out, then I will dump it at a light. I ride pretty high normally.


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I like to air out if I'm the first person at a stop light occasionally, really funny to watch the :what: looks in the rear view :laugh:



i do this so often, that my wife starts yelling at me not to air it out before were even close to the light.


----------



## Yuripolak (May 30, 2008)

crispy21 said:


> Seriously?


Same here in Brazil...

actually, lowering is not legal, unless it's a cup kit and you need a lot of paper to legalize it...
no coilovers, no air ride... 
damn stupid laws... :banghead:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

#6jettaC said:


> i do this so often, that my wife starts yelling at me not to air it out before were even close to the light.


Haha same here. I like to throw sparks until I stop at lights. :laugh:


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

manual setup is not as fun


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jrbrownie00 said:


> manual setup is not as fun


I prefer manual.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

i hate hearing my air pumps run, so i drive it dumped and air out when i park . i can usually air out and get back to ride height twice without the pumps running


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

ryanmiller said:


> i hate hearing my air pumps run, so i drive it dumped and air out when i park . i can usually air out and get back to ride height twice without the pumps running


You need a bigger or dual tanks then. 

I love my duals.


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

i only air up for my driveway and drive around slammed untill people point or use their hands / \ to talk about the camber from the back, then ill clown around


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

how often would you say you guys dump out in a day?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Tofik said:


> i only air up for my driveway and drive around slammed untill people point or use their hands / \ to talk about the camber from the back, then ill clown around


that's the best when they're trying to figure out why the wheels are all "bent in"


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

rgarjr said:


> how often would you say you guys dump out in a day?


once usually. twice if i have eaten a lot of fiber that particular day.:beer:


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

I'll usually only clown in public if I see someone looking at my car or if I wanna get the :what: face :laugh:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

rgarjr said:


> how often would you say you guys dump out in a day?


Quite a few times, i have to air up to 3 to get out of my driveway, then a big air down to ride height, once when i get to work, once or twice at lunch, once when i get home, then once or twice when i go out for the night. Compressors come on twice a day usually, i can get 3 full lifts from my 8 gallons



Tofik said:


> i only air up for my driveway and drive around slammed untill people point or use their hands / \ to talk about the camber from the back, then ill clown around


I love seeing in my rear view mirror the hands go up and the girl make a face like "oh yeah" :laugh:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

I always air out no matter where i stop or how long i stay there. I like to ride as low as i can, and usually only mess with my bags when i know i'm about to turn or go over obstacles... but other than that, i don't play with the switches in traffic or toward others on the road.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

haha, I never air out. Im always afraid something is going to break and/or its just a hassle to air out, then air back up. I only air out if I am around friends or want to impress people but for the most part, I only drive to work and back so no need to.


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

bboy_jon said:


> haha, I never air out. Im always afraid something is going to break and/or its just a hassle to air out, then air back up. I only air out if I am around friends or want to impress people but for the most part, I only drive to work and back so no need to.


:screwy:

i have presets so i air out whenever i park, and i have to air up the front anytime a take turn


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

bboy_jon said:


> haha, I never air out. Im always afraid something is going to break and/or its just a hassle to air out, then air back up. I only air out if I am around friends or want to impress people but for the most part, I only drive to work and back so no need to.


If its such a hassle, why the **** did you spend 2 grand on it?

I totally did The Rock's eyebrow move while reading that


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> :screwy:
> 
> i have presets so i air out whenever i park, and i have to air up the front anytime a take turn


well, I have to air up to make it into my parking lot, then I air out to ride height, thats about the most I do. 




bryangb said:


> If its such a hassle, why the **** did you spend 2 grand on it?
> 
> I totally did The Rock's eyebrow move while reading that



Haha, Ive been bagged for about a year now, Its not like I dont use it, I air up and down everyday; bought bags because my previous job in an Agriculture lab required me to drive down some nasty gravel roads and coils werent cutting it. I have a new job now so the bags are really more for convenience rather than a necessity. I really just dont like airing out completely because my car sucks and feels like it is going to break every time I do it. That and it is just a hassle to air out then back up when the car is only sitting there for a few hours. :laugh:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> :screwy:
> 
> i have presets so i air out whenever i park, and i have to air up the front anytime a take turn


I need to get on your level


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

choey said:


> I need to get on your level


:laugh:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

choey said:


> I need to get on your level


 U mean e-level. How does e-level work when you're dumped and hit the ride preset? Does it fill up and then dump air out to get leveled?


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

It airs up to whatever preset you've chosen and then adds or dumps air to fine tune.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone ever air out while pulled over? Lol


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

crispy21 said:


> Anyone ever air out while pulled over? Lol


I got pulled over tonight and wanted to do this soo bad, it would have gave them a reason to ticket me maybe


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

crispy21 said:


> Anyone ever air out while pulled over? Lol


I've never got pulled over so I haven't had the opportunity. But i really don't see it ending well


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Routed my dump to the outside a week ago.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

I mean what could they do? Its not like you cant raise it back up. Its not illegal to be on air, as it is in Italy like i just found out lol


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

crispy21 said:


> I mean what could they do? Its not like you cant raise it back up. Its not illegal to be on air, as it is in Italy like i just found out lol


I have heard (i haven't researched it myself) that there are other laws that can let the cops still get around it, for instance i believe there is some sort of law stating that your car frame can not be in contact with the road for in emergency situations, for instance if you blow a tire and you are almost on the ground your frame will smack the ground and cause your car to go out of control. Of if a bag pops for some reason your frame will hit the ground and cause your car to come to a halt very fast, hence the probability of causing more accidents depending on where you are on the road. 

At least this is what i have come to understand up here in canada, but either way i am still not tempted enough to try it


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

From what I've heard, it's illegal to adjust your suspension while the vehicle is in motion.


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

There are so many laws, I'm sure even most officers don't know them all but I'm sure there willing find one to use if you start clowning around. Just not worth the risk involved


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> From what I've heard, it's illegal to adjust your suspension while the vehicle is in motion.


 This is what I've always heard. But what about the cars that come with self adjusting suspension from the factory? Unless it is a matter of you can't *manually* adjust suspension while the vehicle is in motion?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Rpc07 said:


> There are so many laws, I'm sure even most officers don't know them all but I'm sure there willing find one to use if you start clowning around. Just not worth the risk involved


Yeah there's so many stupid laws out there, $hit is not even funny.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

honestly, if your dump is fast enough. Just stay in 4x4 mode until the cop walks back to his car to check his license. Dump out. Hell walk back thinking wtf? He might think hes crazy


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I've been aired out and aired up to drive away directly in front of a cop watching me. He didn't do anything. 

As long as you're not moving I don't think there's anything they can do :beer: :beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> I've been aired out and aired up to drive away directly in front of a cop watching me. He didn't do anything.
> 
> As long as you're not moving I don't think there's anything they can do :beer: :beer:


In my experiences they dont really care. I actually showed a cop how it all worked one time. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> In my experiences they dont really care. I actually showed a cop how it all worked one time. :thumbup::thumbup:


I agree, some cops are clueless when it comes to bags. So some get a kick out of it seeing it in action.


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

adjusting the suspension while driving is illegal in most states, my buddy got a reckless driving ticket for adjusting his air suspension while driving. 

in CT you cannot lower a vehical so it was less than 4 inches of clearence under it, and its also a ticket for asjusting the suspension while on public roads, a cop told me it can either be reckless, a warning or just a plain ticket depending on the mood of the officer and if you did anything else at the time like speeding or hitting the ground. he was interested in my car when i aired it out in a parking lot so we talked for a little bit. 

parking lots, private property are all legal.


----------



## vwynn (Oct 11, 2011)

im discreet with it most of the time... now a day i hardly slam it when parked because im running only on 1 compressuer (1 of em has a leaky check valve) so it takes too long to fill n the sound is annoying lol..


----------



## RobbS (Jul 13, 2011)

crispy21 said:


> Anyone ever air out while pulled over? Lol


My wife wasn't wearing her seatbelt on OCMD the other day. The cop made me pull into a parking lot with a steep entrance. Aired up to go in, aired out to park. At least they have no fear of me running then :laugh:


----------

